# Custom build, on my bench



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

I wanted to share this custom build - and the story with you guys. 

I was approached by a father and his young son a few weeks back. The son has worked hard learning guitar and has even formed a band with his buddies. He wanted a new guitar, but wasn’t finding what he wanted in the stores, so they set out to design their very own. After 14 variants, I was presented with a full scale drawing and a build sheet. I set out to bring the drawing to life. This is my progress. You can’t see it in the pic, but the entire guitar top is carved. 

This is definitely a very rewarding project, one I am very proud to build. This boy is going to have a very one of a kind guitar; what a way to encourage him to keep going with his music!


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

And a few other projects on the go, at various stages of completion.... plus another 3 or 4 more in the house....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ayr Guitars said:


> And a few other projects on the go, at various stages of completion.... plus another 3 or 4 more in the house....
> 
> 
> View attachment 155729


oh baby....!


----------



## bigboki (Apr 16, 2015)

NICE, thanks for sharing


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2018)

Love that Telebird!


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Finishing is final just about done.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

more please


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

That is unique. I like it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Its got the horns of an ibanez SA with the bridge end of an ESP viper. I wonder how it will balance.

A very cool build indeed!


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

And while the finish on the others is curing, I'll get back to this one.....


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

more please


----------



## NorlinNorm (Dec 31, 2016)

Ayr Guitars said:


> I wanted to share this custom build - and the story with you guys.
> 
> I was approached by a father and his young son a few weeks back. The son has worked hard learning guitar and has even formed a band with his buddies. He wanted a new guitar, but wasn’t finding what he wanted in the stores, so they set out to design their very own. After 14 variants, I was presented with a full scale drawing and a build sheet. I set out to bring the drawing to life. This is my progress. You can’t see it in the pic, but the entire guitar top is carved.
> 
> ...


Me Like!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

you know what I want to see, @Ayr Guitars, do you have anything to update?


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Ayr Guitars said:


> View attachment 161529


Gorgeous!!
Is that a customer build or for sale after completion?


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

vadsy said:


> you know what I want to see, @Ayr Guitars, do you have anything to update?


LOL!! I figured as such. Lacquer is all layed down and its been curing for a few days now. Won't be long - might be able to buff it out next weekend. I'll send over a pic.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Gorgeous!!
> Is that a customer build or for sale after completion?


This is one I've been building as a thread for a Facebook group. Granted, its been back-burnered twice as I've finished up paying jobs. It will be fore sale once finished.


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2018)

Ayr Guitars said:


> It will be fore sale once finished.


I'll be keeping my eyes open for it.

Do/would you make basses?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

laristotle said:


> I'll be keeping my eyes open for it.
> 
> Do/would you make basses?


Also curious.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

Basses.... they're on the radar; I just haven't gotten around to doing one yet. (yet being the operative word there).


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

vadsy said:


> you know what I want to see, @Ayr Guitars, do you have anything to update?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Ayr Guitars said:


> LOL!! I figured as such. Lacquer is all layed down and its been curing for a few days now. Won't be long - might be able to buff it out next weekend. I'll send over a pic.


It looks phenomenal, thank you for the pictures! No rush at all, I haven't ordered the neck yet although the hardware and pickups have arrived. Thanks again for the update, it looks great.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

Ayr Guitars said:


> Basses.... they're on the radar; I just haven't gotten around to doing one yet. (yet being the operative word there).


Something like this would be cool.


----------



## Ayr Guitars (Oct 24, 2016)

laristotle said:


> Something like this would be cool.
> 
> View attachment 161681


Wow - is that a standard Tele body???


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2018)

It's just slightly larger by scale.
Unfortunately, my friend no longer owns this, so I can't get any measurements.
It's a Hutchins, out of London, UK.


----------

